# Too many open ports



## bostitch (May 24, 2007)

I have run a few tests on my computer but it says that almost every on of my ports are open. How do I put them into a stealth mode.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using a router and do you have a firewall installed?


----------



## bostitch (May 24, 2007)

yes I have a router and yes I have a firewall. I use pc-cillen internet security. It is an anit-virus, as well as firewall


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a router and you haven't opened any ports, I'm not sure how that could happen. How are you determining these open ports?


----------



## bostitch (May 24, 2007)

the website grc.com it has a program called sheildup and it checks to make sure all your ports are stealth and it says that almost all my ports are open. I don't know how to open ports anyway


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.


----------



## Smokey2k (Oct 27, 2008)

I am having the same problem at my business. Most of the employee's here us Windows Vista, while the IT dept uses Windows XP. We have Comcast business using a SMC Networks Modem (Model# : SMC8014) and then we have a Linksys Router (Model# : WRT54GS V.2) if anyone has any answers for this. We have about 50-60 ports open sending & recieving data and about 10 more listening all on every computer. This has caused us to have a VERY VERY slow internet connection. At first we thought people were downloading (torrents) from the workplace. But that turned out wasnt the case, so now I am left with this job. And my real position here is Computer Security & Programming/Webpage Design & Graphics Design. So I am out of my league per say... Help

Oh were in the USA , Florida (Boca Raton to be exact)
If the comps in here use Vista, they are using the straight install verison, never updating it I can almost put my life on (typical ;\) and were all using Dell Dimension 3100, and 5150, E520. And the salesmen are using HP Pavilion's.


----------

